# Dream Shoes ...



## mel (Mar 23, 2010)

To go along with the dream clothing thread...how about a dream shoe thread. i shall start  

just a few ..there are SO many 

View attachment E212.jpg


View attachment E144.jpg


View attachment E086.jpg


View attachment E059.jpg


View attachment E048.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 30, 2010)

Any Shoes other than tennies! [I can't find ANY Shoes other than tennishoes that fit me and are stylish.  ]


My utlimate dream shoes are these:







These, too. 







Their just so so cute!
Lol. 
If they weren't high-heels and I weren't so much "Cankle" than "ankle" I could prolly pull them off, Lol.


----------



## mel (Mar 30, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Any Shoes other than tennies! [I can't find ANY Shoes other than tennishoes that fit me and are stylish.  ]
> 
> 
> My utlimate dream shoes are these:
> ...



very nice!!!! Im old and couldnt wear those heels though lol. You are young and would be ok


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 31, 2010)

My Ankels are really weak. I inhereited weak ankels, PLUS I've torn tendons in both of them twice. 

Flats for me, Lol


----------



## sowhat (Mar 31, 2010)

Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Sandal:






Christian Louboutin Declic Pumps:






I love many of the booties by Givenchy and many of the high boots by Prada and Chanel, but the price is hard to justify.


----------



## mel (Apr 4, 2010)

sowhat said:


> Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Sandal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pretty!!!!!


----------



## mel (Apr 4, 2010)

i like these..my ankles would not  

View attachment 10942-846049-t.jpg


View attachment 1108249-t-THUMBNAIL.jpg


----------



## sowhat (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's another set that I like, but not hotlinked this time:






Chanel 2006 Fall RTW White Over-The-Knee Boots.

Not really that useful, but I still want them...


----------



## Cors (Apr 5, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> My Ankels are really weak. I inhereited weak ankels, PLUS I've torn tendons in both of them twice.
> 
> Flats for me, Lol



I actually have weak ankles too (nasty compound fractures in the past) and I cannot wear flats at all. My ankles feel like they are rolling and turning outward with every step and there is usually no arch support - I have yet to find a pair of comfy, girly flats and I have tried most brands, even high-end. 

I am probably biased but I do think that you shouldn't give up on high heels completely. Just be on the lookout for something specifically cut for wider feet, with full leather inners and uppers that can mold to your feet and let them breathe and make sure that the shoe itself is sturdy, well-constructed and doesn't strain your ankle in any way when you are walking on flat even ground. 

You might also want to try some ankle strengthening exercises - at least, they worked very well for me. My favourite is one that works well enough on a flight of stairs. Stand on your tippy toes at the edge of a step with your ankles hanging off the edge, hold on to the rails and lower yourself up and down slowly. Else you could try looking for some kind of stretchy material with resistance (physiotherapists sell colour-coded bands but a thick chain made from rubber bands should work too, or the elastic waistband of old clothes), straighten your legs, loop it around the back your ankles and slowly push against the resistance. 



sowhat said:


> Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Sandal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh YSLs! I hope to own a pair someday, they are actually ridiculously comfortable for their height and far more forgiving than other designers. 

If you are lucky enough to live in the US, you can actually get authentic Louboutins for 200ish USD on sale or at places like Neiman Marcus Last Call. I think that is pretty reasonable considering how Aldo, Nine West and Steve Madden pumps are easily in that price range these days. Sadly classics like the black leather Declics you posted almost never go on sale and are often hard enough to hunt down at full price if your size is popular. You can always hope to score Declics in a seasonal colour and dye them.


----------



## sowhat (Apr 5, 2010)

Cors said:


> Ahhh YSLs! I hope to own a pair someday, they are actually ridiculously comfortable for their height and far more forgiving than other designers.
> 
> If you are lucky enough to live in the US, you can actually get authentic Louboutins for 200ish USD on sale or at places like Neiman Marcus Last Call. I think that is pretty reasonable considering how Aldo, Nine West and Steve Madden pumps are easily in that price range these days. Sadly classics like the black leather Declics you posted almost never go on sale and are often hard enough to hunt down at full price if your size is popular. You can always hope to score Declics in a seasonal colour and dye them.



I love YSL. I also think it's hard to underestimate the importance of his career and impact on the world of fashion. Le Smoking Suit photographed in the 70s by Helmut Newton is my favorite fashion related photo. My favorite piece of guy clothing I have is a Navy 3-Button YSL Rive Gauche Super 150s Wool blazer (the previous YSL menswear, pour Homme and contracted products / diffusion lines sold at dept. stores was some real s*** and was destroying the brand). That aside, I love the Tribute in all of it's forms.

Jimmy Choo also makes shoes that are relatively comfy too.

Thanks for the NM LC note! My size can't be that popular, (10 - 10.5 depending on brand) so I might find some. It'll have to wait as I just bought another motorcycle so I need to build up some cash reserves again.


----------



## Cors (Apr 6, 2010)

sowhat said:


> I love YSL. I also think it's hard to underestimate the importance of his career and impact on the world of fashion. Le Smoking Suit photographed in the 70s by Helmut Newton is my favorite fashion related photo. My favorite piece of guy clothing I have is a Navy 3-Button YSL Rive Gauche Super 150s Wool blazer (the previous YSL menswear, pour Homme and contracted products / diffusion lines sold at dept. stores was some real s*** and was destroying the brand). That aside, I love the Tribute in all of it's forms.
> 
> Jimmy Choo also makes shoes that are relatively comfy too.
> 
> Thanks for the NM LC note! My size can't be that popular, (10 - 10.5 depending on brand) so I might find some. It'll have to wait as I just bought another motorcycle so I need to build up some cash reserves again.



Oh I remember that photo too! I looove that look, and while I can't pull it off too well women who do capture that sharp, minimalist androgyny make me weak in the knees. 

I don't like open toe shoes that much so I prefer the Tribtoo to the Tribute sandal. I think Choo makes the best delicate feminine strappy sandals but again, not something I like on myself. I have tried on a few pairs and I found them all so uncomfortable because the toebox is so unforgiving and really cut into the sides of my feet even though I have narrow feet. I don't like his 24/7 line too much either, for pumps I very much prefer CL and the sturdy Ferragamo. JC did a diffusion line for H&M not too long ago and I heard that the quality isn't too shabby so you might want to check that out. 

Oh you should totally do a bike + high heel photoshoot! 

CLs do tend to run smaller (thankfully the recent seasons styles have been running more true-to-size) and from what I know larger sizes can be pretty hard to come by depending on where you are. His shoes are getting crazy popular lately - I went to the Shoe Boudoir at Harrods yesterday with a friend and everything was pretty much reserved or sold out at full price, only large sizes left! You would have had fun there.


----------



## sowhat (Apr 7, 2010)

Cors said:


> Oh I remember that photo too! I looove that look, and while I can't pull it off too well women who do capture that sharp, minimalist androgyny make me weak in the knees.
> 
> I don't like open toe shoes that much so I prefer the Tribtoo to the Tribute sandal. I think Choo makes the best delicate feminine strappy sandals but again, not something I like on myself. I have tried on a few pairs and I found them all so uncomfortable because the toebox is so unforgiving and really cut into the sides of my feet even though I have narrow feet. I don't like his 24/7 line too much either, for pumps I very much prefer CL and the sturdy Ferragamo. JC did a diffusion line for H&M not too long ago and I heard that the quality isn't too shabby so you might want to check that out.
> 
> ...



I haven't bought any JCs but I didn't have any issue when I have tried them on. I generally don't like open either, but it's a case of I like how they look, just not on me. I also am not made of money, so when it comes to buying more expensive goods, I damn well better love it for ME for a loooooong time. My mom has shoes she bought in the _80s_ that still are in decent knick and look good (doesn't wear nice shoes everyday due to unrelated knee trouble so they have seen reduced action, but still).

On the PS - I am such a wuss when it comes to taking pictures of me, and I think that some Native Americans may have been onto something with believing they steal your soul.

It sounds like you had fun at Harrods despite that you couldn't find anything. The best we have anywhere near W. MI is 40 miles from me and it's a Saks Off 5th. Otherwise the upper echelon being a Nordstrom Rack & DSW. I may have to justify a shopping trip when I have some cash again...

To keep this thread on track, let's get some pictures going. Maybe some flat boots people like.


----------



## HappyFatChick (Apr 10, 2010)

Cute and comfy:


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 24, 2010)

Saw these shoes in evans they are amazing and I should have bought them... next time I will~ 

View attachment shoes.jpg


----------



## Red (Apr 24, 2010)

T-Bear said:


> Saw these shoes in evans they are amazing and I should have bought them... next time I will~



oOoh nice. I tried those on in black a few weeks ago but sadly Evans shoes just don't fit me right unless open toed. I have weird feet with my middle toe being longer than the big  I tried sizing up but then they just slip off my feet. Grrr at Evans for choosing such hardy, synthetic materials for most of their shoes.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 25, 2010)

Found these at Ann Taylor


----------



## HappyFatChick (May 16, 2010)

I LOVE this thread. I think we had one before and it was wildly popular. Here are a few other finds:

Tootsie Roll flip-flops:






My favorite sandals (YogaToes) for mornings after heels.






And these are just fun!


----------



## george83 (May 19, 2010)

Just a few lol


----------



## bonified (Aug 13, 2011)

I just knew a thread like this existed! 


From my shoe porn folder. View attachment Gladiator - Alexander McQueen.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 13, 2011)

I've yet to see my dream shoes. 

I want a stacked(block) heel, about 2.5" to 3" max. Red. Closed and elonged but still round toe. No strap. And wide width. 
Or a black block heel with studs and spikes and stuff. Pointed and closed toe. 

Yeah... I know what I want but am never gonna get it


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 13, 2011)

Dream, as in will never be able to afford. So Louboutin's VeryRiche







Dream, as in will be able to afford once I'm done with school.






Dream, as in I will never be able to wear them because even when skinny I have huge calfs.


----------



## GlassDaemon (Aug 13, 2011)

bonified said:


> From my *shoe porn folder*.



^This... is win.... I need one of those. XD lmfao.


----------



## Tania (Aug 13, 2011)

My dream shoes are still the silver Louboutins with the Chrysler Building deco motif. Even my mom likes those. Like to the point where she'd consider buying them for me if she could find them half off on consignment or whatever. 

One of these days I'll get those nude patent Louboutin platforms that Gracie has.


----------



## crayola box (Aug 14, 2011)

Tania said:


> My dream shoes are still the silver Louboutins with the Chrysler Building deco motif. Even my mom likes those. Like to the point where she'd consider buying them for me if she could find them half off on consignment or whatever.
> 
> One of these days I'll get those nude patent Louboutin platforms that Gracie has.



Ditto, I am dying for classic nude patent pumps, and the chrysler building...love, love, love!


----------



## mybluice (Aug 14, 2011)

mel said:


> very nice!!!! Im old and couldnt wear those heels though lol. You are young and would be ok



My daughter has the red ones in black...they are so cute on, but then again something I would never be able to wear.


----------



## olwen (Aug 14, 2011)

If I could wear heels I'd get these Fluvog shoes.


----------



## violetviolets (Aug 14, 2011)

Minus the Leopard bootie, the wedge from Charlotte Olympia is amazing! Although, I love almost anything from her. 





These would be a real dream to have, I've been sort of giddy about them since I saw them on a blog awhile ago! Again from Charlotte Olympia, Kitty Shoes!





More.. haha..


----------



## bonified (Aug 15, 2011)

Another from the shoe porn folder, this was from a photography blog - boots unknown... poor things. 

View attachment gianmarcolorenzi4.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 15, 2011)

Those above are currently Not in sizes for my feet, but sooooo damn cute! 


These ones are in my sizes, and on my to-own list:




The white ones are adorable.


----------



## crayola box (Aug 15, 2011)

Wedding dress in a shoe:







I love lace


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 15, 2011)

Those silver Loubiton's Diana_Prince245 posted are pretty much my dream shoe.

I am SO jealous of you big girls with small feet/ankles/calves. Even if someone gave me $2,000 do splurge on a pair of shoes only half my foot would fit in one of those 

:sigh: I can dream at least....and lust after expensive designer handbags instead


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 15, 2011)

For anybody else who likes those Louboutins, these  Badgley Mischka shoes are a similar, reasonably priced shoe. Not quite as gorgeous, but about $3300 cheaper.


----------



## george83 (Aug 20, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


>



LOVE THESE!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 20, 2011)

I dream of basically anything from Pleaser USA. Especially their Bordello collection.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a major weakness for glittery shoes . . .

From Jimmy Choo.


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 21, 2011)

Seriously considering getting a pair of these glittery toms....look comfy for work and would add a bit of sparkle to my uniform!





And not thinking of buying, but if i could comfortably wear heels, and I had the money, these would all be mine....


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd love some TUK shoes. A pair of nice tall Creepers with purple tiger or leopars print  Can't go wrong with TUKs.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 22, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> And not thinking of buying, but if i could comfortably wear heels, and I had the money, these would all be mine....



That purple shoe with the glitter heel seriously gave me a shoegasm!! :smitten:


----------



## bonified (Aug 25, 2011)

View attachment 01379_Alexander-Fielden_choco2.jpg
ooh la la


----------



## MissAshley (Aug 25, 2011)




----------

